# Estação Meteorológica Clássica + EMA de Ponta Delgada [IM] (10/08/2010)



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2010 às 00:41)

Em mais uma viagem a Ponta Delgada, aproveitei para fotografar a estação clássica e também a automática, na pista do aeroporto. Existem 3 estações meteorológicas automática da Vaisala, mas em locais de nulo acesso e cujo telemóvel não tem zoom suficiente para fotografar. Duas, bem próximas, no local onde está o círculo vermelho na fotografia seguinte, e outra, cerca de 2 km mais à frente, logo antes da entrada em Ponta Delgada, pela marginal.










E algumas fotografias da estação clássica, no perímetro do aeroporto, perto do edifício da ANA:


----------

